# how do you hoist up your mower?



## daniel2229

I know you can go out and buy some fancy lawn mower jacks for 3 or 4 hundred dollars, but how do you all hoist up your mower to change blades and such?


----------



## ironhat

It depends on what I have to do. Changing blades can be done with my tractor on the ramp into the shed with me off of the ramp. This makes me lower by 8"-10" and able to reach the cap screws. If I have a major issue with the undercarriage I hook a come-along hook to the front of the frame and the other to a reinforced ceiling rafter in my shed. HTH!
Later,
Chiz


----------



## Thomas

I back up on couple wooden 2x6 wooden ramps..one end 4"" thick.


----------



## Evanedward

I found a one ton chain hoist at a garage sale for ten dollars and mounted it to rafters of my fourteen foot high shed. I made a fixture to hook on the front axles of my lawn tractors. I can raise the front as far as needed or just unhook the deck and raise the front then just roll the deck out. I just hate sliding mower decks out from the side. I made another fixture for my Kubota BX to do the same thing. This works great and makes hooking the pto real easy when the BX has the front raised up. It was the best find I've ever made.


----------



## wjjones

daniel2229 said:


> I know you can go out and buy some fancy lawn mower jacks for 3 or 4 hundred dollars, but how do you all hoist up your mower to change blades and such?



Mojack, and it was worth every penny... You can also get 10% off the store price at any TSC..

MoJack EZ Lawn Mower Lift - 1023598 | Tractor Supply Company


----------



## Mickey

Never have had need to lift the GT but if I need to get to the underside of the deck, pull the deck and lift it off the ground with the CUT bucket.


----------



## daniel2229

$199 is really a good price. Can you get it in the store or is it an online special only?


----------



## Country Boy

At home I either use my chain hoist, engine hoist, or the Bobcat. At work, I drive it up on the air table, raise it up, then use the chain hoist to raise the front end up. Puts the blades at almost chest height for easy access.


----------



## farmertim

*I worry about working under a suspended load*, so i use ramps, I am actually looking at digging a trench to service the undercarriage of the tractor, like the old service pits they used to have in gas stations service centres. Then, if it is too deep I have to worry about petrol fumes (heavier than air) except, what am i thinking about? my tractor is diesel 

Cheers


----------



## wjjones

daniel2229 said:


> $199 is really a good price. Can you get it in the store or is it an online special only?


 It is in store be sure to ask the manager for an extra 10% off our manager of my local TSC was all to happy to do so... Its not much but it covers your tax atleast..... First chance i will post a pic of how high it lifts the mower...


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I just use the forks of my bigger tractor. Got a picture on here somewhere of me doing that.


----------



## ironhat

I forgot this trick that I used to do. It's along the lines of ramps but the high end is the tailgate of a pickup truck or a wall. You have plenty of room to move and won't be bustin' your forehead.


----------



## farmertim

I Like that one ironhat!!


----------



## ironhat

Glad you liked it, Tim.  I'm a fan of using what 'cha got and being creative.


----------



## daniel2229

OK, Tractor Beam, what kind of locomotive is this latest one?


----------



## rsmith335

I make my wife real mad and challange her, I'll bet you can't hold up the mower until I get the blades off, she beats me every time.


----------



## farmertim

rsmith335 said:


> I make my wife real mad and challange her, I'll bet you can't hold up the mower until I get the blades off, she beats me every time.


2funny2funny2funny2funny


----------



## jhngardner367

That wouldn't work,for me....my wife's only 4ft 9"! I made a t-shaped support,that fits in the saddle-hole of the floor jack,and fits the front axle.I've also got one for the rear axle,as well.


----------



## wjjones

Mo-Jack pic..It lifts 32" at the front axle center hub, and this mower is 556 lbs it lifts it easy..


----------



## Kd7lmq

My mowers all attach to my 3ph, I just hit the up lever, and then place a block under them, lay on my back and get er done.


----------



## farmertim

Now you guys have me thinking, If I was to set up a cantilever arrangement (see saw) I could park the mower on the ramps and then push down on the other end with the Front end loader and then have a locking catch just in case for a safety and that should work, I will send photos once its done.
Cheers


----------



## jbspapa

I've got 2 ways. I have a Hustler zero turn.....when I need to work under the deck, I either pull one side on to the edge of my trailer ramp to work on one side of the deck, then switch to the other side of the ramp to do the other side of the deck OR i hook the boom pole up to my tractor and lift the whole front of the mower up with a chain!


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Depends - either i use a good old bottle jack ( i DID find a car sissor jack for $2 that works at a thrift store) or use a single car ramp to lean it slightly - whenever deck work is involved- i pull the deck off.

In extreme situations, i drain the gas, oil and remove the battery - then stand the tractor up on the back end ( lighter tractors of mine only).


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

If I need to lift the entire tractor off the ground, I'll lift up on the rear & insert a pair of jack stands. Then I lift up the front & do the same. 

Sometimes, I slide in a concrete block, lift again & insert a 4x4 wood block. When I get to the desired height, I insert jack stands. 

I have even used car ramps to work on the underside of a tractor. I remove the deck first, roll if backwards up the ramp, turn the ramps around, then lift up the front & insert ramps.

I like the idea of making a fixture to fit in the saddle of a floor jack. I have one of those aluminum racing jacks that sits low in the front. 

It sure would be easier on the back if I had a Mowjack! How hard can it be to make one?


----------



## stickerpicker

To work at a convenient height, I use saw horses in conjunction with the power of the lawn tractor and the pickup truck. It makes oil changes, steering lube, lower mower deck work and under deck cleaning a snap.

Using a small floor jack the front wheels can be pulled and using a piece of plywood the rear wheels can be pulled too. With the PTO engaged most all belts and pulleys can be observed for correct operation. If I need parts from town, the tractor goes back in the truck and goes to town with me so I don't rely solely on numbers - I have the whole thing right there. It's cheap, works for me and there isn't much equipment setting around in the way when finished that I don't use for other activities.


----------

